# Canadian Makeup Show Haul



## honeyjr (Nov 16, 2008)

I did heavy damage to my wallet last week, but I love every single thing I bought! I checked out modelmayhem to read some of the things being talked about there. Some good discounts at the tradeshow as well.

MUFE Flash Colour Palette - Kevin Bennett who did a demo on HD foundation was at the booth and told me some of the things that he's used it for. Really creamy & pigmented, so much fun to play with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




MUFE Aqua Eyeliner - Charcoal
Hakuhodo brushes (orange ones are for travel) - these brushes are THE best and softest ever but really expensive. I can see why people have been talking about them at tradeshows. I got birthday money from my father so the timing was perfect! Most of these babies are for my personal use, not in my kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hakuhodo 3way Mirror - this is such a neat little mirror. I can see from underneath, overhead, closeup - especially handy for being able to see what you're doing when tightlining your eyes & putting on mascara
Adesign Pointed Foundation brush - great for getting into corners of eyes, nose, etc.
Yaby Best of Both Worlds eyeshadow palette - the Pearl Paints are soooo pigmented & awesome when used wet 
Yaby Freestyle empty palette with magnetic bottom so you can add any shape/size of pan.
Yaby Cream Foundation refills - good coverage and easily blendable
Embryolisse 24 Hour Miracle Cream - very moisturizing and can double as a makeup base
Face Atelier Ultra Foundation - in Honey & Zero Plus to darken any shade when needed - was running low on these
Face Atelier Ultra Sheer - Opal & Champaigne to give foundation a glowy look
FA Lash RX - helps condition lashes and also acts as a mascara primer
FA Mascara - this does NOT clump or flake
FA Lip Putty - for filling lines, cracks, conditioning dry lips


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh my.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so many pretty brushes....
Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 16, 2008)

My gosh, I'm drooling over the colors of your MUFE palate :-D


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 16, 2008)

great Haul! Enjoy=)


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 17, 2008)

nice haul! enjoy!


----------



## LilyD0m (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow, now that's a GREAT HAUL!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 17, 2008)

nice haul


----------

